# Heroische platten kann das ein schmied



## Hornswoogle (25. Januar 2009)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob ein schmied auch heroische sachen für meinen dk machen kann
oder nur blaue items

oder gibt es eine seite wo mann da nachschauen kann 

danke


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (25. Januar 2009)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo wollte mal fragen ob ein schmied auch heroische sachen für meinen dk machen kann
> oder nur blaue items
> 
> oder gibt es eine seite wo mann da nachschauen kann
> ...


 Ja kann er frage mal ingame ob jemand dir seinen Schmiedeskill posten kann.Dort sollte es auf skill 450 genug Heroische items geben.



                                                                               grüße steam


----------



## Morrtis (25. Januar 2009)

das sind dann aber immernoch epische gegenstände gibt nur heroische abenteuer in den instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornswoogle (25. Januar 2009)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo wollte mal fragen ob ein schmied auch heroische sachen für meinen dk machen kann
> oder nur blaue items
> 
> oder gibt es eine seite wo mann da nachschauen kann
> ...




hmm hab ich bereits viele male versucht aber irgentwie keiner da


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (25. Januar 2009)

Morrtis schrieb:


> das sind dann aber immernoch epische gegenstände gibt nur heroische abenteuer in den instanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ne eben nicht nicht.Sogar auf der offiziellen seite von Blizzard werden Epische Gegenstände Heroisch genannt. @Topic schau mal bei buffed unter rezepten.


----------



## Ferok (28. April 2009)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hmm hab ich bereits viele male versucht aber irgentwie keiner da


kuckst du hier


----------



## stubaitaler (20. Juli 2009)

Wer zum Henker sagt schon noch zu epischen Gegenständen heroische Gegenstände?? Der normale Wortlaut lautet dann wohl episch bzw. epic.. oder sagt ihr zu euerm Onkel noch Oheim?!


----------

